# John Deere x330 or x350



## Sebago Guide (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey all. Had a major landscaping project done last fall and now have about 1/2 an acre to mow. About 1/3rd of that has a bit of slope with some apple trees on it. I'm leaning towards a John Deere because that's the only full service dealer in my area and I've always heard good things. Anyone have any experience with either of these models? Their sale ends 2/28 so I need to pull the trigger soon. Thanks!


----------



## mohick (Feb 12, 2017)

Damn whole 1/2 acre you better step up to a full size tractor and 15-20 foot brush hog !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebago Guide (Feb 12, 2017)

mohick said:


> Damn whole 1/2 acre you better step up to a full size tractor and 15-20 foot brush hog !!!!!!!!



Yeah, I am getting old (51). Before I had the project done, it was already taking me close to two hours with my toro walk behind. This would add another hour likely. Since I only get up there once every three weekends, I don't want to spend three hours of my two days mowing.


----------



## Sebago Guide (Oct 3, 2017)

Ended up getting the X350. It was delivered in May. Finally got 8 hours on it and did the first oil change. I love it. First riding mower that I've owned.


----------

